# How much? Damon Howatt Eldorado



## 788fan (Mar 1, 2005)

A local gentlemen has a Damon Howatt El dorado take down re curve in mint condition for sale. the riser is offset and has an Ivory handle. there is also the original carry bag that it came with. How much is it worth.
thanks, jeff


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

not much help from me but I'd post this in the tradional section as well.....:darkbeer: Probably get a faster answer from those guys


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

The pearlite grip usually got hazy over time, and the metallic riser was prone to chipping. If the grip is in good shape and the riser is like-new (ie, like a mirror), he could expect upwards of $375 to $400 for it.

Howattman


----------



## 788fan (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks, your your help


----------

